# Escambia Last Night



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Decided to do a little freshwater fishing for a change last night so we sat out on the escambia river for a while, got one blue catfish, a white trout and some monster mullet. It was getting real chilly with the wind out there but im sure we could have caught more had we stayed longer.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

looks like a channel cat. Good job, I'm hoping to go do some day time flathead fishing tomorrow during the day light. I got a tank of gas sitting in the boat that needs to be burnt before it goes bad.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Im thinking he's a blue cat cause he didnt have any spots. But you would know better than me haha









Good luck with tommorow and be sure to let us know how you do!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a poll going on USCA to find out. Check out the result as they come in.

http://www.catfish1.com/forums/showthread.php?195480-Channel-or-blue-poll


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Cornflake789 said:


> Im thinking he's a blue cat cause he didnt have any spots. But you would know better than me haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shape of the fin is what I'm looking at. Colors can be deceiving, especially with large specimens of many species. I say channel cat...could be wrong though. I was just going by this pic.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

poll is at 

channel cat:4
Blue catfish:0
so far


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Deffinitely a channel cat. You can tell by the anal fin and how it rolls at the ends. Very nice catch, Cornflake! I too have been thinking of trying some fresh water, just to mix it up. I havent fished fresh since I was in the 8th grade, and im 30 now. Thanks for sharing, and good thread. O*D*W


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks like a channel cat it is! haha I was still pretty excited though, ive never done much freshwater catfishing before


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Cornflake789 said:


> Looks like a channel cat it is! haha I was still pretty excited though, ive never done much freshwater catfishing before


Its a good size channel cat any day of the week.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornflake789 said:


> Looks like a channel cat it is! haha I was still pretty excited though, ive never done much freshwater catfishing before


 
i would be excited over that beast as well. I havent fished freshwater since I was in eighth grade, and even then, I dont think I ever caught a fish that big. Thats why I started saltwater fishing. Still a great catch! O*D*W


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> i would be excited over that beast as well. I havent fished freshwater since I was in eighth grade, and even then, I dont think I ever caught a fish that big. Thats why I started saltwater fishing. Still a great catch! O*D*W


Learn the rivers and you can catch fish just as big as most off shore sport fish for a fraction of the price.

MONSTER FRESH WATER FISH


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

My preferred method of fishing is catching offshore fish and large inshore species from shore but freshwater seems to offer some real nice catfish around here. I just never really tried it before until I got inspired by some of your posts to give it a shot haha


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It takes a lot of figuring out but once you got it down catfish will be flying in the boat before you know it.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Learn the rivers and you can catch fish just as big as most off shore sport fish for a fraction of the price.
> 
> MONSTER FRESH WATER FISH


 
Bro, I read your threads/posts. You're a beast when it comes to the cats. I went with a buddy once to a catfish farm to fish for cats. I was all excited, and in my mind, we were going to catch monster cats. Like what yous were catching in the above video. It was going to be awesome. Well, then we arrived at this place. It had maybe 6 or 7 small ponds. Or at least, small to me. I knew I wasnt going to enjoy myself when the guy who owned the place handed us a few cane poles. I had brought my own poles, but nothing that tiny. But, I told myself I was over reacting, and maybe the cane poles were for bait to catch the big cats. Nope! I put a worm on my hook it dropped it out in front of me, maybe 5 feet or so. I dont remember exactly how long the poles were. But almost instantly I had a fish on. I thought it might be a little brim or sunny, but it was a cat. A really tiny cat, maybe around 9 or 10 inches. So I tossed him back. This went on for a few minutes and the owner comes down yelling at me. I didnt know they were the 'perfect' eating size. And throwing them back would kill them or they wont eat, or something like that. I will tell you this, I will never fish at a 'fish farm' again. Total disapointment. Lol. To this day, I still dont count that as any kind of fishing. O*D*W

Sorry for the long response.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Bro, I read your threads/posts. You're a beast when it comes to the cats. I went with a buddy once to a catfish farm to fish for cats. I was all excited, and in my mind, we were going to catch monster cats. Like what yous were catching in the above video. It was going to be awesome. Well, then we arrived at this place. It had maybe 6 or 7 small ponds. Or at least, small to me. I knew I wasnt going to enjoy myself when the guy who owned the place handed us a few cane poles. I had brought my own poles, but nothing that tiny. But, I told myself I was over reacting, and maybe the cane poles were for bait to catch the big cats. Nope! I put a worm on my hook it dropped it out in front of me, maybe 5 feet or so. I dont remember exactly how long the poles were. But almost instantly I had a fish on. I thought it might be a little brim or sunny, but it was a cat. A really tiny cat, maybe around 9 or 10 inches. So I tossed him back. This went on for a few minutes and the owner comes down yelling at me. I didnt know they were the 'perfect' eating size. And throwing them back would kill them or they wont eat, or something like that. I will tell you this, I will never fish at a 'fish farm' again. Total disapointment. Lol. To this day, I still dont count that as any kind of fishing. O*D*W
> 
> Sorry for the long response.


You wont find any monsters at farm ponds. IF you go to Steve's Ponds you might get lucky and get a 20lber. The Rivers are where the beast lurk.


----------

